# northwestern



## maffen (Jul 25, 2009)

hi,i'm a modelshipbuider from Belgium (*)) and was wondering where i can get the buildingplans(hull mainly) from the Nortwestern crabboat from the serie deadliest catch?

thanks,Luc


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Maffen, try asking this guy.
http://www.rcgroups.com/forums/showthread.php?t=797671


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Welcome from Lancashire - I hope you will enjoy the site.


----------



## maffen (Jul 25, 2009)

thanks benjidog(Thumb) and yes jerome i've send a pm to him but got no reply so i'll am drawing (trying) my own (==D)


----------



## jerome morris (May 27, 2008)

Perhaps you can use the sketches in the article.


----------

